# Retroculus lapidifer



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been raising these _Retroculus lapidifer _for almost a year now; they were just about 2 inches when I got them, so perhaps 4 months old at the time. I figure they are starting to mature. The largest has built the pebble nest that earned them the name _lapidifer_, though breeding is likely months away - if I'm lucky enough to get spawning at all.

This morning I grabbed the camera and tried to get a photo of the presumed male. I wanted him with full dorsal expansion, but only got a partial. It's good enough to suggest the color this boy has developed. He's almost 5" in length. During the late summer the morning sun hits this tank, and he would glow like a neon light, with his dorsal fully spread.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice specimen. Good luck with them.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Mr Chromedome can you give us some more details about your set up? This is a fish I have interest in keeping. Tank size, tankmates any info is appreciated.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I did a long thread on another Cichlid Forums, forgot I never extended to here. They are in a 125, sand substrate with a few small bits of large gravel, which the big guy has turned into a pile of small pebbles in one corner. Some pieces of red slate and driftwood for decorations and hiding places. There is a circulating pump blowing water upward across the front of the tank, as these are fish that need a current. Water changes are via overflow, I just run fresh water in and the old water goes out. There's a heater keeps the temp around 82, which should be about right according to Weidner.

Right now the tankmates include a dozen large Astyanax aeneus and 4 Chaetostoma plecos. However, the tank is far too warm for the Chaetostoma, and the Astyanax will eat eggs/fry if they should spawn, not to mention being fin nippers. Water is mostly replaced with R/O, but I also add a small percentage of my ridiculously hard well water. I was running two medium size HOB filters, but one is currently down because the circulation pump fell off the glass and blew sand into the intake, which has the impeller rattling.

I got these at last year's OCA, they were barely 2 inches and identified as F1, which is harder to come by than wild. I made a really good deal and bought all 10 that were there, as most reports say that small ones have a tendency to die off. However, as of August I still had all 10, they were getting large, so I had to sell off three of them as they were getting crowded. Of the three, I let go of one of the two largest to avoid future competition for dominance. Shortly after removing it the other large fish started to color up, and three months later you see him in the photo above.

As you can see in the photo, they like to sit on the bottom perched up on their ventrals. They have a reduced air bladder similar to gobies and have evolved to live in stronger currents. However, the nests appear to be built in eddies, where the fry will be protected from very strong currents. There are photos of nesting areas, with huge piles of pebbles in the center of the nests. They can get about 10 inches, but it is claimed that fish have bred as small as 5 inches.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I found your other post, and looked at some videos of these fish. It seems a lot of people keep them with Geo's as well as tetras and corys. What are your thoughts on keeping these with S. daemon?

I can't believe you filled that tank with your RO! I have one too because like you my water is crazy hard and is terrible to drink. Fortunately my africans like the straight well water just fine.

Now I have to locate these fish. I've seen them at one store around here in the 4-5" size, but can't remember the price but I don't think it was more than $30 each.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

It too three days to fill the tank with a 40 GPD unit, but it was worth it. The tank is upstairs and the R/O is downstairs, so the output is a little slower than max. Once a week I run the R/O for about a day, and put some well water later.

I don't know of any source for these that would be as cheap as $30 for 4-5" fish, but you never know. Generally wild stock is more than that for half that size. If I had a larger tank I would consider adding some Geos, but with seven of them in the 125 it's maxed out - males can get 10 inches.

My experience with S. daemon is only from an acquaintance who had them, but his were moderately aggressive. These guys don't seem to be aggressive except for chasing one another occasionally.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

did these ever spawn for you ... I've got 2M/3F colony .. they are slow growers ... I have mine in a riverine setup ... they are a joy to have !! These are so very rare in the trade and WILD animals aren't looking too good so best keep these around long term.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

There have been no indications of breeding yet other than the building of the pebble pile. I also have to remove some other fish from the tank before the eggs could possible survive.

Bamboo, I'd love to see some photos of your setup, too! I keep the tank fairly warm at 82 F., which is middle of the range indicated in Weidner. Later I might try raising the temperature to simulate dry season, then drop it quickly to see if it triggers spawning activity.


----------

